# First Oil change?



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

At how many miles should I have my first oil change done/ I am at 3600 miles and have the 1LT-RS-AT. My remaining oil life states its at 60%


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

My opinion, it shouldve been done at 500 miles. Ive always believed that should be done with brand new engines, to get the remaining metal shavings off the cylinder walls out.

Some will argue against me, lol, but hey, better to be safe than sorry.

Id change it now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Do it now. 

I changed my factory fill at 2500. Probably will do the same with the other new car in a month or so.


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

I called the dealer and they told me I could wait until I hit 5000 miles.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

No you really want to get that break in oil out of there so the metal shavings come out. Then after that follow the DIC.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Atexan11 said:


> I called the dealer and they told me I could wait until I hit 5000 miles.


Trust us, Im a dealer service tech too. Do it now. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## WelderGreg (Jul 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Trust us, Im a dealer service tech too. Do it now.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


At the dealer I got my cruze at, the service advisor ( some one i know from high school) told me to wait till oil life monitor says 10%. My olm is 55%. I was talking to another class mate who is a mechanic at the other chevy dealership here in Sudbuy Ontaio, and he told me to change the oil soon no later than Dec. I got the car with 25kms in late june2012 and now have 7060kms..the question is who should i listen too? any advice would greatly be apreciated thank you in advance


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Change the factory fill for full synthetic sooner instead of later. These little turbo engines do benefit from full synthetic oil, as shown by a bunch of oil analyses. Otherwise, don't go longer than 5000 miles/8000 km on an oil change.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

OK if you change the factory oil at 500 mi won't that be to early for all the shavings to shake out?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do it now. Then use the oil life monitor. If you run full synthetic my understanding is its safe to go to 20%. Otherwise 40%.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I did mine today at 1,588 and then I'll do the next one at 5,000. From there I'll do it every 5,000 miles. This is with Pennzoil ultra.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Do it now - I changed the oil for my 2011 Cruze ECO at 1500 miles to full synthetic. On my 2004 GTO I changed to a full synthetic at 500 miles. My wife has a 2012 Honda CRV which comes with a full synthetic factory fill - we will follow the OLM for the first change.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm crazy and changed the Cruze at 489 miles, and I will change it again when it hits 1,500 miles and then when it hits 3,000 miles and then go from there to 8k and do an oil analysis to see how it is holding up. Hopefully I can go longer but will have to wait until then and the UOA to find out.

So to the OP, yeah, change it now.


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

I changed it today at 5016 miles. They said everything looked great. My first three oil changes are 50% off so it only cost me $15..


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

The oil in the car is not "break in oil" when you buy it. They run them before it goes in the car. With the new oil these days, the first change by 3000 is fine. Then after that you can go by the monitor. Before you guys get all crazy about the monitor getting below 20%, don't worry. I had it analyzed when the wife got to below 10% and they said it was still ok to use. I don't have the paper anymore, but I was surprised at how clean it still was. It didn't look really bad either, which surprised me. 
But like most things to do with cars, it is individual preference. I'll let it get down to 10% and not loose any sleep over it. Others will tell you how the engine is going to drop out the front and run off in the middle of the night. It isn't my money. IMHO.....5-7k miles is fine......as long as it is not being beaten on all the time.


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

Always change the oil in any new car as soon as you get home. 

I remember doing it in my new silverado (15 years ago) and I found a whole bunch of machine shavings on the magnetic part of the oil plug. Looked like the stuff inside an Etch-a-sketch.

Need to get all that stuff out ASAP. And there is always some.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

My first change with the Cruze was at 2561 miles, It's a little later than I wanted it to be. Since then I've changed it anywhere between 5,000 and 6,800 miles. Got 41K miles now, and it still feels excellent.

I just did my MX-5's first oil change, I figure it's build date is 5/16 so it's old oil. I had 1,380 miles on it when I changed that.

I did my Ninja at 610 miles. The oil get's old before I can put a ton of miles on it. I change it once a year.


----------

